# Work in Gran Canaria



## martin_aston (Jan 25, 2010)

I am currently living in Manchester UK and have my family living in Gran Canaria. I am looking for work on the island so that I can get back there to be with them. I am a security consultant in the UK and have tried some years ago to introduce the types of product that I am dealing with here but the island isnt ready yet for the level of security that we experience.

I am aware of a number of companies who install cameras there and have visited some without success.

I may have to look at another type of business still with a technical edge as that is my background.

anyone out there with some advise....


----------

